# Exotic tomatoes: What type have you decided to grow this coming season?



## PHONETOOL (Dec 9, 2012)

*If you're growing in exotic tomatoes this Coming season please share the type you have decided to grow
*
This is the exotic tomatoes I've decided to start in the next two weeks >>

*Organic Black Krim tomatoes *

Black krim makes its way to us from the Isle of Krim in the Black Sea off the coast of the Crimean Peninsula.

Black krim produces beefsteak tomatoes that are 4' long by 5 1/2" wide. Deeply mahogany colored, slighlty flattened with green gel coats.

As for taste...I think Amy Goldman in her book The Heirloom Tomato says it best..."The flavor is exotic and musky; the fruit acid hits me in the roof of my mouth and tickles my tongue. Others describe Black Krim as very intense, smoky or salty."

http://sustainableseedco.com/certif...to-seeds/organic-black-krim-tomato-seeds.html


-----------------------​
*Ferris Wheel tomato*

Ferris Wheel tomato originated in Wisconsin at the turn of the 19th century from Salzer Seeds.
"Ferris Wheel" was named "in honor of one of the greatest inventions of the age".

Ferris Wheel is a pink Beefsteak variety with a luscious velvety flavor and fruit that is touted to grow up to 5 pounds.

We generally get tomatoes in the weight of one pound or bigger, but are still waiting for that monster 5# pounder 

Regardless, this is a big beefsteak toamto that will cover a sandwich with one slice.

Remember Ferris Wheel will need staking to hold up those big tomatoes!

http://sustainableseedco.com/certif...tomato-seeds/organic-ferris-wheel-tomato.html


----------------------​
*

Organic Tomatillo Grande Rio 
*

This var. produces the most and the largest tomatillos!

Grande yields about a 3 oz green tomatillos.

Great for salsa verde!

http://sustainableseedco.com/certif...seeds/organic-tomatillo-grande-rio-verde.html

-​


----------



## stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

I can only wish to grow tomatoes at this time, have to build a green house to get any real crop from them.


----------



## PHONETOOL (Dec 9, 2012)

I get frustrated due to rain.. So I can imagine how frustrated you get with the snow. I have seen some greenhouse kits pretty cheap these days it might be worth a try.


----------



## stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

PHONETOOL said:


> I get frustrated due to rain.. So I can imagine how frustrated you get with the snow. I have seen some greenhouse kits pretty cheap these days it might be worth a try.


I have a plan in mind to build very soon. it is cheep,easy and goes up in a few hours. just haven't decided where to put it yet.


----------



## PHONETOOL (Dec 9, 2012)

My new tomato seeds arrived funny how I get excited about seeds for my garden.

I can't wait to start them.
​


----------



## Errol (Jun 21, 2012)

I will be growing all heirloom tomatoes except one.....Early Girl (not heirloom because none as yet), Cherokee purple, cherokee green, Brandywine from croatia, German pink, Yellow Giant, Henderson's Pink Ponderosa, Believe It or not" tomato, Box Car Willie, Delicious Tomato, Ferris Wheel, Black skin cherry, Fat Cherry, Yellow Pear cherry, Red Cherry, Forever tomato, Black Krim, I will have 128 tomato plants in the garden this year, Hope I have as good a luck as in 2012.


----------



## PHONETOOL (Dec 9, 2012)

That's a very nice list Errol 

I decided to ad to my list Organic Tomato Pineapple, Gardener's Delight,Cherokee Purple,Brandywine all organic all non-GMO


----------



## Errol (Jun 21, 2012)

Phonetool, I don't believe I have seen the tomato pineapple before. you will love the Cherokee purple. I also grow a Cherokee green...you know maybe we should have a tomato seed swap sometime. I save all my seeds from year to year although I do swap for other tomatoes and veggie's. 
have a good day
Errol


----------



## stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

I picked out the tomato starts I wanted yesterday for my green house. will be growing a variety of tomatoes, some are yellow, some are green,red or nearly black forgot the names will post that when I get them 
I am hoping for a good harvest of tomatoes this year for the first time. I have to keep them in a green house all season to get some type of harvest at all. It is too wet and cold here if kept out side they either don't produce or get blight,blossom end rot or just die off from too much moisture and suffer root rot. they do fine in green houses though so this year I will get tomatoes!


----------



## Errol (Jun 21, 2012)

Stephanie what size is your greenhouse and since I am in the process of building a small greenhouse how do you grow your tomatoes, peppers in the greenhouse? I'm talking about from seedling to harvest? thanks for any info and advised

"the seed of life is the one you sow"
Errol


----------



## stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

well not so sure yet since this is my first year growing them in a green house or at all so I won't be much help yet. my green house is 8 x 8 with an 7 foot ceiling at center. still building it but it will be finished this spring before planting, so I am going with starts from territorial seed in oregon. I hope to know more next year sounds like we are both in the same boat with green houses.


----------

